# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Με ποιον συνδεόμαστε τώρα? Κόμβος 2267 ΑΓ. Δημήτριος

## jstiva

Αρπάζοντας την ευκαιρία του καλού καιρού από τα μαλλιά, ιδού και τα αποτελέσματα του δεύτερου site survey Σαββατοκύριακου...  ::  

Το ερώτημα που μένει είναι ποιος μας δέχετε για client αρχικά, και τί άλλο link υπάρχει πρόταση να γίνει.... Οι φωτό που θα βρείτε δείχνουν με φορά από δεξιά προς τα αριστερά, από Λυκαβητό - Νικαια - Πειραια - καλαμάκι...

Υπάρχει ήδη πιάτο με feeder, Cisco 350 και ταρατσόπισο - καλώδια.... Ετοιμοι για δράση

Σημειωτέον ότι ο κόμβος έχει προσωρινό όνομα ggiam, και η επιδίωξη είναι να κάνει ένα ή δυο links ακόμα - εκτός αυτού που θα γίνει άμεσα...

----------


## jstiva

να και τα ποτελέσματα του netstumbler...που ξέχασα παραπάνω...  ::

----------


## vegos

> να και τα ποτελέσματα του netstumbler...που ξέχασα παραπάνω...


Υπάρχει μία κεραία στον κόμβο Digenis (1124), τον οποίο απ' ότι είδα, δεν πιάνεις στα site surveys.

Που βρίσκεσαι; Ο κόμβος Digenis είναι στον Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα (και λίγο πιο ψηλά από αυτόν)....

ΩΩωωωωωωπ!

Συμπλήρωση: Μόλις είδα ότι είσαι 400m από εμένα!

Αν είσαι όπου υπολογίζω, και θα σηκώσεις και AP, τότε έχω τον πρώτο σου πελάτη (Saturn - #735).

Interface για link δεν έχω διαθέσιμο, αλλά έχουμε ένα spare όπως είπα και πριν, από τον Διγενή.

Πρέπει να τα πούμε αναλυτικότερα....

----------


## jstiva

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jstiva
> 
> να και τα ποτελέσματα του netstumbler...που ξέχασα παραπάνω... 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει μία κεραία στον κόμβο Digenis (1124), τον οποίο απ' ότι είδα, δεν πιάνεις στα site surveys.
> 
> Που βρίσκεσαι; Ο κόμβος Digenis είναι στον Αγ. Παντελεήμωνα (και λίγο πιο ψηλά από αυτόν)....
> 
> ...


Kαταρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για το ενδιαφέρον σου, άλλά να υπογραμμίσω μερικά πράγματα. 

Πρώτα πρώτα ο κόμβος δεν είναι δικός μου, αλλά του θείου μου - και κυριολεκτώ δεν αστειεύομαι - του οποίου του κόλλησα το "μικρόβιο" του ασύρματου δικτύου κατά την οικογενειακή συγκέντρωση της Πρωτοχρονιάς, όπου την περάσαμε εγώ και αυτός στην Ταράτσα...  ::   ::  

Απλά του περνάω ταχύρυθμα αυτά τα 5 βασικά πράγματα που έμαθα τον λίγο καιρό που είμαι σε αυτή την παρέα, κοινώς πιατάκι,χαμηλή ισχύ κλπ.

Το τί θα μπει εκεί είναι κάτι που θα το δούμε στην πορεία, θα το συζητήσουμε και με εσάς που είστε εκεί στην περιοχή και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

Για την ώρα εγώ του πρότεινα να συνδεθεί μέσω κάποιου άλλου στο δίκτυο μας (να γίνει απλός client) και να ψάξει μετά για δεύτερο ΒΒ link. 

Θα τα πούμε και από κοντά στις εκλογές του συλλόγου

----------


## Ifaistos

Αν και είδα το topic με λίγη  ::  καθυστέρηση...

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να συνδεθεί στο AP που έχω (Ifaistos1 #2030), μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος κοντινότερος κόμβος ή γίνει κάποια άλλη συνενόηση (vegos κλπ).
Από ότι φαίνεται αρχίζουμε και μαζευόμαστε  ::

----------

